# Detect Network Settings



## vlrbsf (Jan 11, 2002)

I use WinMe and when I try to open a web page I sometimes get an error message saying "Cannot find server." When I click on the automatic "Detect Network Settings" I can usually get access to the web page. Is there something I need to adjust? I have my security setting at medium-high if that makes a difference. I am also using Spybot, AVG, and Ad-aware.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

How do you connect to the internet?
What operating system are you running?


----------



## vlrbsf (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi Del-I am using a dial-up with NetZero and my OS is Windows Me. One other thing-I use WebWasher also, but I don't always have it running when this occurs. Do you think it could be because of my attempts to stop pop-ups, tracking, etc.?


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Possible the pop up stopper, but don't think so,
Where are you clicking automatically detect network settings?


----------



## vlrbsf (Jan 11, 2002)

The error screen that i get says "you may need to adjust your browser" and then further down the page it says that i can let Windows look for my settings. That's where i click on the "Detect network settings."


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

just for kicks i would lower the security setting to medium the next time it happenes and if it didn't make any difference put it back. just a thought.


----------



## lala23d4 (May 12, 2004)

when i scanned it i deleted all the items that they told me i didnt need but i needed some of the things i had deleted and now i cant restore it back and my pc is not running the same. how can i get my pc back the way it was.


----------



## rachelnemali (May 17, 2004)

Del said:


> Possible the pop up stopper, but don't think so,
> Where are you clicking automatically detect network settings?


----------



## Eye 4 Eye (Nov 19, 2004)

overcome windows network conflict between windows 95 and 98


----------

